# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Layout Blinds

## Husky1600

The geese have started, and my layout blinds are looking a bit rough. Am contemplating buying another 1 or 2, and using the old ones for visitors. Been looking online, but cant find either a Cabelas Lightening Set, which is a great blind. Or an Avery Finisher. Any suggestions for a good quality blind, that is either available online, or instore here in NZ.

----------

